# Never notified of free loyalty gift



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

I logged into my account overview tonight and just happened to notice the following statement:

"Thanks for being a loyal DIRECTV Customer since 1997
Let us know how you're enjoying your FREE loyalty gift. Remember to check your email for other exclusive offers from DIRECTV."

So I checked my Recent Activity and discovered the Sports Pack was added on 5/20/2010. Then I noticed on the left side of the page there is an image that says "Our gift to you! 3 FREE months of Sports Pack". So I checked through all of my emails from D* and I couldn't find any that told me about the gift. I also checked my TVmail and there was nothing there either.

I appreciate the gift, but it sure would've been nice if they had notified me so I could have taken advantage of it from day 1. Luckily I only missed out on 3 weeks.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Make sure "Loyal Viewer" is checked under email preferences when you log into directv.com.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Make sure "Loyal Viewer" is checked under email preferences when you log into directv.com.


I just checked my profile and it was already selected. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Barcthespark said:


> I just checked my profile and it was already selected. Thanks for the tip though.


Well then, I've got nothin'. :lol:


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

I clicked on the "Let us know" link and sent them a message telling them what happened. Honestly, missing 3 weeks of sports pack isn't a big deal to me. I just want D* (and other customers) to be aware so folks don't miss out on free programming when it's given to them.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

That seems to happen a lot with this loyalty gift thing. I got 3 months of Showtime and, like several others that have posted here, pretty much came to that knowledge accidentally - no notification whatsoever.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

Quick follow up. According to an email response I just received from D*, they sent out a postcard to notify me. So either my wife thought it was junk mail and tossed it out or it got lost in the mail:

"Thank you for taking the time to provide your feedback to us! I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for several years. I would like to personally assure you that your feedback about our loyalty gift is very important to us.

As a way of thanking you for choosing DIRECTV we've added some complementary programming to your service. We recently sent out a postcard to let you know about this gift, I'm sorry if you did not see it. Your 3 months of free SPORTS PACK will remain active on your account until 08/19/10, so you still have time to enjoy your gift. Please visit directv.com/sportspack for more information including its channel lineup. 

Thanks again for writing. We're glad you're one of our loyal customers. It's feedback like yours that helps us remain America's #1 Satellite provider."


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Exact same boat as you (sub since around 1997) without the slightest recall of notice. I'm not saying they did not send it either.

Given it is a gift, I won't complain, but a better notification means would be nice. The TVmail has to be the cheapest notification means for them and I think it very may well be the best (with one reminder two weeks or so after effective date).


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a postcard too. Luckily, I read everything that's in my mailbox even if it looks like junk mail. You never know what you'll find.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

I got 3 months of Showtime free and was told about it during a call to a CSR about a week into it.

The post card didn't arrive until well over 1 month into the preview. :nono:

To this day every time I log into the site it still thanks me for my loyalty and says I should be getting 3 months of Showtime, even though the freebie actually happened last year.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmmm.... maybe that explains why I'm suddenly getting YES Network and Fox Sports Ohio here in Charlotte, NC? But it's not really YES, it's like a sub-YES that shows occasional games. See my other thread for full details.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I got 3 months of Game Lounge free - Whoopee


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

OP, check to make sure the sports pack is canceled when they said it would be. The same thing happened to me last year with Showtime. It wasn't set up like a loyalty gift, though, that expires automatically.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

As another poster indicated, it's very possible that you have not even received the postcard yet. I was about halfway through my loyalty reward by the time the postcard arrived. 

Then again it didn't really matter - I had Premiere and my loyalty reward was 3 free months of Showtime! :lol:


----------



## nj829 (Aug 6, 2007)

I just checked on mine as my anniversary date is here, and I feel like Charlie Brown at halloween, instead of 3 months free anything, I get 1 ppv movie.

Last year was showtime for 3 months.


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

Loyalty gifts are funny. You've been with us for years, aren't under contract anymore and can now go anywhere you want, so we'll give you a free PPV while we offer new customers HUGE discounts. Kind of reminds me of those Ally Bank commercials where they say they know it's wrong to treater newer friends better. Wish DirecTV did.


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

My free loyalty gift after 15 years was Game Lounge for some period of time. Uhhh, geee, thanks.


----------



## Argee (Oct 16, 2006)

Strange as the only option I have on my e-mail preference is if I want them sent in Spanish.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Argee said:


> Strange as the only option I have on my e-mail preference is if I want them sent in Spanish.


Same here. Also, I've been with DirecTv since 2004 and have never received a loyalty gift that I am aware of.


----------



## tigercat74 (Mar 25, 2007)

MizzouTiger said:


> Same here. Also, I've been with DirecTv since 2004 and have never received a loyalty gift that I am aware of.


I have been with Directv since 2003 and I think I have only received a couple of free ppv movies.


----------



## nj829 (Aug 6, 2007)

Last year was the first time I remember getting one, have been with them since 2001 this go-around, had them from 1999-2000 prior to that when I moved to Pegasus land and didn't know any better.


----------



## NewView (Jan 15, 2007)

All my friends already have DirecTV 



> Thanks for being a loyal DIRECTV Customer since 2003
> 
> Get $100 off your DIRECTV bill for every friend you refer to DIRECTV. Refer up to 10 friends a year - and get up to $1000! Your friends will also get $100 each. Learn more. Remember to check your email for other offers from DIRECTV.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Barcthespark said:


> I logged into my account overview tonight and just happened to notice the following statement:
> 
> "Thanks for being a loyal DIRECTV Customer since 1997
> Let us know how you're enjoying your FREE loyalty gift. Remember to check your email for other exclusive offers from DIRECTV."
> ...


Though I do not get mailed bills, I got my notification of my loyalty gift in the mail. This year it was one free PPV.

2 or 3 weeks after I got the initial mailing, they sent another mailing, with a "how are you enjoying your free gift" type letter.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

chrpai said:


> Loyalty gifts are funny. You've been with us for years, aren't under contract anymore and can now go anywhere you want, so we'll give you a free PPV while we offer new customers HUGE discounts. Kind of reminds me of those Ally Bank commercials where they say they know it's wrong to treater newer friends better. Wish DirecTV did.


I was shocked to learn that Ally is none other than GMAC with a new name. Oh, and I've been a "loyal customer" since 2003 and all I've ever gotten was free Showtime (which I didn't even care about) like 2 years ago.


----------



## ROlsonAZ (Jun 30, 2007)

I just checked the web site and it shows I have 3 months of the Sports Pack as an anniversary gift. My 13th anniversary with DTV is 8 days away. I haven't received any notice about the gift.


----------



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

I got one year of Showtime free--- NO Notification of any kind???
After reading post went to FEEDBACK MESSAGE page and that is where I saw it..


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Sometime last year, I got Showtime free for a month or so .. never watched it.

I just received a letter saying they will replace my 'Plain old SD receiver' for free with no requirement to extend my service contract. I'm perfectly happy with my vintage Hughes receiver so I really can't be bothered.

--- CHAS


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I got an email out of the blue in July 2007 when I still owned all of my own receivers and equipment offering me a FREE DVR upgrade and FREE DVR fee for a year....for a 2 year commitment.

I thought that was a pretty nice "gift" since they were zapping people $100 for an R15 SD DVR back then not to mention the free DVR fee. So I took them up on it. I liked the DVR so much that when I learned of a special code that also got you a free R15 when entered into their web site, I tried it...two months later!! And that's how I ended up with the 2 R15's I still have for free!!

But since then I haven't gotten so much as a free PPV movie. They must be mad at me.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I got an anniversary card in yesterday's mail for....

a free PPV movie. :lol:


----------



## gnwes (Oct 9, 2006)

crkeehn said:


> I got an anniversary card in yesterday's mail for....
> 
> a free PPV movie. :lol:


thats a lot better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

I didn't find out till too late also. I called and asked about it. She told me ok and gave me 3 months free. 

I think a better gift would be the $30 off.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

jagrim said:


> I got 3 months of Game Lounge free - Whoopee


I just noticed on my statement that I got the same thing. Thanks for giving me something that I have no interest in using. I would rather they me nothing instead of this.

Have any of you contacted DirecTV and asked them to remove this?


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Make sure "Loyal Viewer" is checked under email preferences when you log into directv.com.


I can't find "loyal viewer"?


----------



## klambert (Feb 8, 2008)

Three months of showtime last year, found out about it a week before it was over. Thanks! :sure:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Maleman said:


> I can't find "loyal viewer"?


I cant either but I have not been with them for 2 years just yet. August 19th is my 2 year mark. I will be looking that day to see if anything is added.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Ditto, I can't find the "Loyal viewer" e-mail preference either...

But, my wife told me that for the past couple of days, D* has been calling "regarding your account".

So, I call this morning and the CSR saw that my account was current and asked to she could put me on hold to see what I might be eligible for today. She came back and said that I would have a $20 credit for the next 3 months and then $15 after that for 3 additional months. Just for being a loyal customer.

I checked my account online and saw that I'm getting:

Premier - $5/3mosBasePkg
Premier - Save$5/6moSPORT
Premier - Save$5/6moSHOW
Premier - Save$5/6moSTARZ

So, I said, "Thank you."


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

gnwes said:


> thats a lot better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick


Obviously you haven't seen the Godfather Part 3. If you had, you would be welcoming the stick. That movie is one of those things that I think the world just needs to pretend doesn't exist.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Make sure "Loyal Viewer" is checked under email preferences when you log into directv.com.


No such thing? I checked everywhere.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

Maleman said:


> No such thing? I checked everywhere.


It's on there i checked it.......:lol:


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Blaze said:


> It's on there i checked it.......:lol:


Well where? :nono2:


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Maleman said:


> Well where? :nono2:


Here:









Maybe it's not available for new customers? Mine was unchecked when I logged in to grab this pic.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Tom Servo said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 22696
> 
> ...


Must be too new, don't have that option in my email area.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

bixler said:


> Must be too new, don't have that option in my email area.


I have had online acct for almost one yr now and never seen that.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Tom Servo said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 22696
> 
> ...


Not available on the site for me. I have been a customer for several years so it is not available due to your longetivity.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

When I had been with DIRECTV for 10 years I got SHOWTIME free for 3 months as loyalty anniversary gift. Some other guy on a forum commented he had only been with DIRECTV for 2 years and received SHOWTIME free for 12 months as his anniversary gift !! 

I think last year I got free SPORTS PACK for 3 months even thought I never subscribe to NFL SD or MLB extra innings, etc.. I'm not sure how they figured I'm a sports fan.

There seems to be no logical way they determine anniversary gifts. It doesn't have anything to do with how much you pay every month or whether you pay your bill on time every month.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

FWIW, mine returned...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

crkeehn said:


> I got an anniversary card in yesterday's mail for....
> 
> a free PPV movie. :lol:


Got a card for three of those. Used one, and I was charged and promised a return. After 3 months I called to ask why it was never credited. They credited me $5 a month for 3 months instead.

Watch your billing.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Why does DirecTV require you to send via snail mail the coupon for the free PPV after you order it? 
I ask somewhat rhetorically.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

I just emailed D*. I have been a customer since PrimeStar days. Premier, HD, 4 receivers, never a late payment. The loyalty option does not appear in my profile, and I have never received a loyalty notice in my bill, or postcard, or any other way. I will report back with D*'s reply. Thanks for the screen shot of the email alert page, so I could see where to look.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

OK. Getting the runaround. Received this reply today to my email.

"Thanks for asking about DIRECTV's Loyalty Program.

I understand your concern about our loyalty rewards and I appreciate the opportunity to clarify this matter for you.

I would like to let you know that our Loyalty Program gifts are determined based on each customer's specific account and, at this time, they are available to a limited number of customers.

However, you are important to us and we want to keep you as a customer. Our best equipment and programming offers are usually online. By signing up for email alerts at http://directv.com, you'll also find out about any special deals as they become available. Just go to http://directv.com/register to sign up.

If you still are not satisfied, we need to speak with you to help you get the equipment and programming you're looking for at the best possible price. Please call us at 800-531-5000 so we can assist you.

Thanks for giving us the chance to respond to your concerns."

I really don't have time to hang on phone all day. Why can't I just get a straight answer? Actions speak louder than words. They are telling me they don't think I deserve anything more than the same "special deals" offered to the public. Why am I getting no love?
If someone like me who has been onboard since PrimeStar, has premier, HD, and never, ever been late with a payment, why don't I get $5/mo off, or a few free ppv, or, heaven forbid, free HD for life without having to use autopay?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

frogg said:


> They are telling me they don't think I deserve anything more than the same "special deals" offered to the public. Why am I getting no love?


No....what they're telling you is everyone is different.

Not all accounts even get a "loyalty" gift...not everyone gets the same one...and they are issued at different times of the year as well.

I've been a customer over 15 years...always pay on time and my account is always in good standing....I've gotten 3 during that time. I don't *expect* one, I just appreciate if and when I get one.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

So do they use eenie, meenie, moe to decide who gets something? What is the basis for their discrimination? If it were not for this forum, we wouldn't know that others do get special treatment, I grant you, but this forum has provided valuable feedback for D* on many levels, and they would be smart to give all forum members some little token of gratitude-or give none to anyone.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tom Servo said:


> Here:
> 
> View attachment 22696
> 
> ...


The "Loyal Viewer" option wasn't there when I originally setup my account, so mine wasn't checked. I just received Game Lounge free for 3 months. Even though I didn't have that notification option checked, I did get notified on my "Account Profile" page (see attachment).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

frogg said:


> So do they use eenie, meenie, moe to decide who gets something? What is the basis for their discrimination? If it were not for this forum, we wouldn't know that others do get special treatment, I grant you, but this forum has provided valuable feedback for D* on many levels, and they would be smart to give all forum members some little token of gratitude-or give none to anyone.


No.

Accounts have anniversary service dates - those would be different for various folks.

Question - when was the last time Best Buy, Sears, Walmart, your doctor, your dentist, your mortgage company, your car dealer, or almost anyone else you're done even more business with sent you a follow-up gift" each year for being a customer?

It's not entitlement, its a "gift".


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

frogg said:


> So do they use eenie, meenie, moe to decide who gets something? What is the basis for their discrimination? If it were not for this forum, we wouldn't know that others do get special treatment, I grant you, but this forum has provided valuable feedback for D* on many levels, and they would be smart to give all forum members some little token of gratitude-or give none to anyone.


I don't know for sure what their criteria is, but I can make an educated guess. I'm in month 22 and just received my "Loyalty Gift". I suspect they know in 2 months I'm free to go elsewhere. I have no plans to do that, but it could be a way to make me feel better about my sticking with them.

Also, I'm on autopay with a credit card, so they get my payment the day the statement prints. So not only am I never late with a payment, but its always early. And its possible that when they run the credit check and you have a high FICO score, they may want to keep you as a happy customer. All speculation on my part.


----------



## klambert (Feb 8, 2008)

> Question - when was the last time Best Buy, Sears, Walmart, your doctor, your dentist, your mortgage company, your car dealer, or almost anyone else you're done even more business with sent you a follow-up gift" each year for being a customer?


About as often as they offer me some kind of incredible deal to become a customer in the first place?

Actually, if you want to go mortgage companies, we had an all expenses paid refinance to a lower rate because other companies were trying to pinch us with refinance offers. Effectively we were offered a loyalty bonus to avoid being wooed away by a new customer bonus.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

FICO 800+, so that won't rule me out. I always pay early, using my bank payment system online, often before I receive a bill. But not sure when my "commitment period" is at the 2-yr mark, as I have one or two receivers that might be within that time frame. So maybe the 24-mo commitment period could be a factor, even though staying current on equipment should say something about my loyalty to them. Autopay, possibly, but surely not everyone who has gotten a reward is on autopay. Or it could be random. Or they may just be taking long-time subscribers for granted. In the corporate world, new customers get all the freebies, and loyalty only runs one way. I'm not angry, just wondering out loud.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

frogg said:


> FICO 800+, so that won't rule me out. I always pay early, using my bank payment system online, often before I receive a bill. But not sure when my "commitment period" is at the 2-yr mark, as I have one or two receivers that might be within that time frame. So maybe the 24-mo commitment period could be a factor, even though staying current on equipment should say something about my loyalty to them. Autopay, possibly, but surely not everyone who has gotten a reward is on autopay. Or it could be random. Or they may just be taking long-time subscribers for granted. In the corporate world, new customers get all the freebies, and loyalty only runs one way. I'm not angry, just wondering out loud.


As I said, I'm just speculating. Who knows what criteria they actually use. I really didn't expect the "Loyalty Gift" I received. Hopefully you will get one eventually.

On the comment about "new customers get all the freebies", I agree thats true in most cases. They use it to lure you in, so they can make a better profit after the promotions run out. Although with DIRECTV, if you call and ask, they usually will take care of you. If you see a better offer to switch to Dish or cable, call to see if they will match it. If you say you prefer to stay, but the offer is to good to refuse, they'll usually do something for you.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

well they are getting better, i've gotten 2 mailers and one email about my one free PPV, which i have to admit, is better than 3 months of SHO


----------



## wesv (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been with Directv since 1999 and last year I got 6 months free sports pack and this year 3 free months Showtime. No other company that I deal with gives something for staying a customer. So I'm happy with anything when it's FREE since they don't have to do anything.


----------



## wesv (Apr 30, 2007)

I didn't get notified but it later showed up on my overview page.


----------



## bagdropper (Sep 24, 2007)

I just noticed I am getting 337 and 287, VH1 Classi and Military. I'm a Total Choice subscriber.

There a freeview I'm not aware of?


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

bagdropper said:


> I just noticed I am getting 337 and 287, VH1 Classi and Military. I'm a Total Choice subscriber.
> 
> There a freeview I'm not aware of?


Military channel was a freebie this week.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

bagdropper said:


> I just noticed I am getting 337 and 287, VH1 Classi and Military. I'm a Total Choice subscriber.
> 
> There a freeview I'm not aware of?


DirecTV Free Preview of Choice Xtra Package

Free Preview Begins: August 30, 2010 (Monday)
Free Preview Ends: September 5, 2010 (Sunday)

http://www.freepreview.tv/choice-xtra/directv-free-preview-of-choice-xtra-package-5.html


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bagdropper said:


> I just noticed I am getting 337 and 287, VH1 Classi and Military. I'm a Total Choice subscriber.
> 
> There a freeview I'm not aware of?


NFL Sunday Ticket...12 September 2010...1pm...Channels 701-717...advertised on the Active Channel.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I never got notified of my loyality gift either, free showtime for 3 months. It does show up on when I log into D* site, but email notification would be the way to go.


----------



## hazard (Aug 28, 2008)

I was notified of my free gift (just completing my second year) of a free movie rental via e-mail. I also received a card in the (snail) mail. I had no intention of using it and when I didn't they sent yet another card reminding me that "I want" to use it or something like that. 

As for the poster who was talking about e-mail, I wouldn't trust anything DirecTV says. I hate to keep bashing about stuff, but I was discussing Sunday Ticket with a rep a few days ago who said that I was not sent any auto-renewal e-mail in 2010. Yet, I have not one, but two e-mails from them. 

Arghhh!


----------



## cashion (Oct 24, 2009)

My current package is Choice Xtra w/locals, HD and all DVR options. My recent loyalty reward is 3 free months of the Choice Ultimate package upgrade, described here: For a limited time, you can enjoy more movie channels without paying a penny more including Starz Encore and Sundance. Your FREE package upgrade has already been activated on your account — compliments of DIRECTV, and this: HD Access is required to view any available HD channels associated with your package subscription(s). CHOICE XTRA™ package includes all CHOICE™ package channels. CHOICE ULTIMATE™ includes all CHOICE XTRA™ package channels plus 14 additional channels. Some SonicTap music channels may require a DIRECTV Multi-Satellite System.

One might think at least Encore East and TMC East are in HD, right? Unfortunately, it appears only the SD channels are provided as part of the loyalty reward because even though my account has HD enabled, it doesn't have HD enabled for the Choice Ultimate package (at least that's how the rep explained it). I guess you could count me as another ungrateful customer unhappy with DIRECTV's broken attempt at giving away something for free.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

They just sent me an email reminding me to enjoy my free anniversary gift. There was a link listed to go to so I could give feedback about my gift. Since they asked I went to the link and told them I didn't care for the 3 months of sports pack since I don't really get into sports stuff. I told them HBO or cinemax, starz, showtime, etc.. would be a better gift. The next day I got an email explaining they switched it to 3 months free of SHOWTIME instead starting that day.

They always seems to toss out free SHOWTIME or STARZ but never HBO or CINEMAX when there's issues like this or when someone calls in to show disgust about an install job. I'm not talking about freeview weekends that's a different thing.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

For several years in a row, I have not received an email notification, even though I do have the notification preference checked. I do get a card every year, but it's always a month after the gift has started. Something is messed up in their system. I just know to start looking for channels that are live about 2-3 weeks before my anniversary date. I got my card this week in the mail on the 3 months of sports pack (happy), but it started a month ago. I had already noticed it however channel surfing about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

I have Choice Extra HD-DVR. Under my Recent Activity I see "CHOICE ULTIMATE HD Sampler" at no charge on 9/22. What is included in that? Encore (without HD) must be since I see those channels now. Does anyone know how long this will last and why it's there?


----------

